# Cash tips using Lyft is against the rules?



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Part of the latest Lyft Community Digest contains the following language: "Remember, passengers pay for everything through the Lyft app, including tips and tolls. Accepting cash (or asking for it) is always against the rules. "

Now I understand that asking for a cash tip is bad form. I also understand that they want the experience to be cashless. But, why should accepting an offered cash tip be against the "rules." Furthermore, why should Lyft be concerned that an independent contractor accepts a cash tip from a passenger. I would think with pending lawsuits about whether TNC drivers are employees, that Lyft (and Uber) would want to refrain from stating such "rules" that would tend to be evidence of an employer/employee relationship, as opposed to an I/C status.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well with lyft I've never asked for cash tip, but some pax have tipped me via. I can't imagine it being a problem with lyft, since there is a tip option on the app. They have nothing to lose with getting a tip in cash.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well with lyft I've never asked for cash tip, but some pax have tipped me via. I can't imagine it being a problem with lyft, since there is a tip option on the app. They have nothing to lose with getting a tip in cash.


It has not happened often, I know that I have a received a cash tip or two with Lyft. I was just surprised to see that it is against the "rules".


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

I've never got cash tips on Lyft only in the app but I wouldn't turn one down if it happened. 
I don't believe lyft has anything to say about it.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I think it's because in some states, the inclusion of cash in the transaction has more to do with local livery laws. 

Regardless, I once made the mistake of letting someone know they could tip in-app when they tried to hand me cash. Noticed on the next day's summary that no tip was given. Lesson learned, say "Thank you, it's very much appreciated," and always take the cash.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

It is true. It is against policy. I got read the riot act when a woman told Lyft she was so happy with me that she felt bad about only having one dollar to give me as a tip. Lyft commenced to drop tiny shits into my morning cereal about it. I told them I agree with the whole cashless thing, but I can't be expected to yell at my riders because they happen to have cash on them.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

My car.... My rules... Rule #1: cash tips accepted and appreciated.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I've only done about 25 Lyft rides (usually Uber keeps me way busier), but I've received about 4 cash tips, one was a $20 on a $9.00 fare, plus he tipped another $2.00 on the app. Who am I to rain on their parade if they want to give me a cash tip. The customer is always right!


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Violate the heII out of that stupid policy. I'm sure you have personal policies Lyft/Uber have violated at some point. If some how the pax tells Lyft, then you should tell Lyft you refused and the pax left it in the cup holder anyway.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

I graciously accept all tips and never solicit them.

I imagine the intent of Lyft's policy is to discourage drivers from asking that the tip be in cash, rather than through the app, most likely for, ahem...tax reasons. While I appreciate the creativity, attempting to manipulate your passengers that way is just sleazy.

But, if a passenger hands me cash, I'll be damned if I'm going to turn it down.

Lyft, for the most part, makes sense, but this "rule" is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd rather take a cash tip. You know how many times I had a great fare, and I see a one dollar tip? PLENTY! I think the PAX pays more and LYFT takes most of it and pays out $1.00. Great scheme...


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Part of the latest Lyft Community Digest contains the following language: "Remember, passengers pay for everything through the Lyft app, including tips and tolls. Accepting cash (or asking for it) is always against the rules. "
> 
> Now I understand that asking for a cash tip is bad form. I also understand that they want the experience to be cashless. But, why should accepting an offered cash tip be against the "rules." Furthermore, why should Lyft be concerned that an independent contractor accepts a cash tip from a passenger. I would think with pending lawsuits about whether TNC drivers are employees, that Lyft (and Uber) would want to refrain from stating such "rules" that would tend to be evidence of an employer/employee relationship, as opposed to an I/C status.


Does the driver manually enter tolls or are is the software able to determine tolls?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

In glancing at the Lyft site, it appears that toll charge are automatic. Although, based on my Uber experiences, your best bet is to check to make sure you get credit for the tolls. With Uber, it has been hit or miss.


----------



## KSTEPH (May 4, 2015)

Do they get 20% of tips too? If they did, that would be their sneaky reason for creating that rule; More $$ for them.


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

KSTEPH said:


> Do they get 20% of tips too? If they did, that would be their sneaky reason for creating that rule; More $$ for them.


No. Drivers keep 100% of the tips and cancellation fees.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KSTEPH said:


> Do they get 20% of tips too? If they did, that would be their sneaky reason for creating that rule; More $$ for them.


There's a lawsuit against Uber for taking 20% of tips. Tips legally belong to the driver only.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KSTEPH said:


> Do they get 20% of tips too? If they did, that would be their sneaky reason for creating that rule; More $$ for them.


Read this,

http://uberlawsuit.com/


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KSTEPH said:


> Do they get 20% of tips too? If they did, that would be their sneaky reason for creating that rule; More $$ for them.


And here are California rules,

http://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/FAQ_tipsandgratuities.htm


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

It's against the rules but it's not stopping anybody.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It would not stop me from taking a cash tip as an independent contractor.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I've only done about 25 Lyft rides (usually Uber keeps me way busier), but I've received about 4 cash tips, one was a $20 on a $9.00 fare, plus he tipped another $2.00 on the app. Who am I to rain on their parade if they want to give me a cash tip. The customer is always right!


Did I ever tell you, I LOVE YOUR AVATAR...it makes scrolling through a bunch of sheep a lot more pleasant. Please contribute in as many threads as possible. Thank you and holy moly..... That's a fine ass.


----------



## DJ-916 (Feb 24, 2016)

They actually do get a lot of our tips if you do the hourly guarantees. Any tip counts towards the total for the hour. I've told a couple passengers to save their money when I'm doing the guarantees since I won't see a penny of increase from it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Huh. I always assumed the wording referred to taking cash for the ride, not the tip. It boggles me how it could be an actual rule, especially given Lyft is so tip-friendly.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Remember the e-mail that Lyft sent all of us on May 2nd? Here's an excerpt: "Together, Lyft passengers have tipped *$85,000,000*, with 100% of that money going straight to drivers like you."

Cash tips dilutes Lyft's bragging rights, and also the company revenue figures. The larger their revenue, the higher the IPO stock price, if/when that happens.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

I've gotten a number of cash tips and they are almost always from riders that are in a service industry, bartenders, hairdressers and others who appreciate the tax advantages of cash


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Part of the latest Lyft Community Digest contains the following language: "Remember, passengers pay for everything through the Lyft app, including tips and tolls. Accepting cash (or asking for it) is always against the rules. "
> 
> Now I understand that asking for a cash tip is bad form. I also understand that they want the experience to be cashless. But, why should accepting an offered cash tip be against the "rules." Furthermore, why should Lyft be concerned that an independent contractor accepts a cash tip from a passenger. I would think with pending lawsuits about whether TNC drivers are employees, that Lyft (and Uber) would want to refrain from stating such "rules" that would tend to be evidence of an employer/employee relationship, as opposed to an I/C status.


I've gotten tips in the form of cash, cookies, starbucks coffee and they're all welcome; just like the tips through the app. I don't ask for them and won't post a sign a-la-Uber asking for tips either..
BTW I'm also a Pax and when I ride I rather tip cash because I know the driver can use it right away if needed.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SacTownDood said:


> I've gotten a number of cash tips and they are almost always from riders that are in a service industry, bartenders, hairdressers and others who appreciate the tax advantages of cash


Sorry to burst ur bubble, SacTownDood, but there are no tax advantages associated with cash tips.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

Is an IRS auditor sitting next to you?

In many service businesses you will find that a portion of the cash tips never make it to the tax forms. Just enough to not trigger
any red flags at the IRS. I'm not debating the legality of it, just stating the reality. That is the mindset of the service industry people 
who have cash tipped me. 

For me cash tips are such a small amount of my total tip income I could care less about reporting it. The extra few dollars on my tax bill doesn't break me.
Perhaps we should take a poll and see how many drivers report the food and Starbucks that pax have bought us too.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

A lot of my cash tips have been from people other than the requesting PAX. Now just try to justify not being allowed to take those.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> I think it's because in some states, the inclusion of cash in the transaction has more to do with local livery laws.
> 
> Regardless, I once made the mistake of letting someone know they could tip in-app when they tried to hand me cash. Noticed on the next day's summary that no tip was given. Lesson learned, say "Thank you, it's very much appreciated," and always take the cash.


Many people tip in cash assuming you won't pay taxes in it that way (very often probably true). Delivering pizza at least 90% these days where I worked pay with credit cards, but probably 20% of those tip with cash, not on the card.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

There's no need for lyft or uber to know if you get a cash tip. Screw them!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I would chalk this up to grammar fail. They likely wanted to indicate insisting on cash tip over credit tip is unacceptable and asking pax to pay toll or take Lyft riders off-app for cash is unacceptable. I've taken cash tips when offered.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't care how a tip is paid. A tip is a tip, cash,credit, gift certificate for starbucks.. yaydayda.


----------

